# An angel never dies - Poem.



## FayDanielle

I found this poem and thought it was beautiful!
Dont let them say I wasnt born, that something stopped my heart.
I felt each tender squeeze you gave, I loved you from the start.
Although my body you cant hold, it doesnt mean I'm gone.
This world was worthy not of me, God chose that I move on.
I know the pain that drowns your soul, what you are forced to face.
You have my world I'll fill your arms, someday we will embrace.
You'll hear that it was meant to be, God doesnt make mistakes,
But that wont soften your worst blow, or make your heart not ache.
I'm watching over all you do, another child you'll bear.
Believe me when I say to you that I am always there.
There will come a time I promise you, when you will hold my hand.
Stroke my face and kiss my lips, and then you'll understand.
Although I never breather your air, or gazed into your eyes,
That doesnt mean I never was. 
*An angel never dies*.​ ​ ​


----------



## Jox

:cry: :cry: :cry:

We had this read at Kaspers funeral :-(

Beautiful x


----------



## babesx3

In floods:cry: thats lovely!!!! thank you xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

my mum read this at charlies funeral xxx


----------



## Jox

Fierceangel :hugs: x


----------



## natasja32

We had this at Bodhi's funeral. So precious but so sad.:cry:


----------



## FierceAngel

hugs all round xxxx

we had this one too which i somehow managed to read right at the beggining of the service xx


We thought of you with love today,
But that is nothing new.
We thought about you yesterday,
And days before that too.

We think of you in silence,
We often speak your name;
All we have now are memories,
And your picture in a frame.

Your memory is our keepsake,
With which we will never part;
God has you in his keep,
We have you in our heart.

It broke our heart to lose you.
But you didn't go alone,
For a part of us went with you...
The day God took you home.


----------



## babesx3

Thats lovely XXXX


----------



## Jox

Fierceangel - :hugs: we also had that altho i think the words were slightly different :hugs: xxx


----------



## marnie79

Both of those poems are beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Skye1

OMG :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kerryinsussex

lovely poems


----------



## hayley x

perfect :( x


----------



## eviestar

This was read at evie's funeral, beautiful poem xx


----------



## s4m4nth4

What lovely poems:cry::cry::cry:


----------

